# wtt -daiwa



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

Want to trade .
I'm looking for a triton speedmaster reel,shimano tld reel ,avet reels ,trolling rods or live bait troll rod.

Daiwa emblem surf rod. 
5-8oz rating
11ft 4in rod
Casting
25-50 lb class.

Great rod .very light.cork grip handle ,fuji grip , fuji eyes.

Condition 9-10 . 

only flaw is this was a two piece 70-30 split rod . it's now a one piece .it has been glued-epoxy together.

Rod located in 23320 va .Chesapeake ,virginia beach area.


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Which model Speedmaster, TLD, & Avets ?


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

ez2cdave said:


> Which model Speedmaster, TLD, & Avets ?



Looking for a high speed conventional .Speedmaster or equilavent 6.1 retrieval.squall,torium,might work. Looking to use for kings ,macks, Spanish etc. From boat

Tld 15-20 maybe 25. looking to use for Light trolling and bottom fishing

Avet I'm open . sx sxj mx. Don't need to be mc.using from boat

Troll rods I'm open . 7-8fter live bait or just straight up trolling light gear 5"6ft -6"6. Mainly strech 15-25lures with possible umbrella. From time to time. 15-30 20-50 .


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

Will sell rod outright . make offer or trade.


----------

